# Glenn Gould Plays Bach: The Goldberg Variations Identification



## polonaise (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello,

This is my first post. I'm trying to figure out who is in this picture talking with Gould at the beginning of "Glenn Gould Plays Bach" The Goldberg Variations.









Also, there is someone Gould calls "Marty" later on in the introduction, but I cannot find a "Marty" or "Martin" in the credits at the end of the DVD (I'm not talking about Monsaingeon, he appears sometime after these two). Can someone enlighten me as to who these two are? (names first and last if possible and some background would be appreciated also)

Thanks!

polonaise


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

polonaise said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post. I'm trying to figure out who is in this picture talking with Gould at the beginning of "Glenn Gould Plays Bach" The Goldberg Variations.
> 
> ...


Must be the producer, see inlay from the disk, perhaps the name is there.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bach:_The_Goldberg_Variations_(Glenn_Gould_album)


----------



## polonaise (Sep 17, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Must be the producer, see inlay from the disk, perhaps the name is there.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bach:_The_Goldberg_Variations_(Glenn_Gould_album)


Thanks for the reply. However, that is the wrong album... That's the 1955 recording. I'm talking about the 1981 recording that is accompanied by video (instead of just audio). I don't think it is the producer as I checked the credits at the end and looked up the names of the producer, technicians, etc. without success.

This is bothering me because I need it for a project which includes scripting part of the conversation and I need a name for the lines.

Anyone else want to take a shot? I know there's not much info to go off.

Thanks

polonaise


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I presume you did see this article?

http://www.classicalfm.ca/news/2011/10/06/glenn-gould-as-animated-gifs/


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

The 1981 version was produced by Glenn Gould and Samuel H. Carter.


----------

